# Einstieg ins Angeln



## morcalavin (9. September 2019)

Hallo zusammen, 
zunächst erstmal kurz was zu mir. 40 Jahre, 2 Kinder, wohnhaft im schönen Mittelhessen bei Gießen.
Demnächst liegt der Angelschein druckfrisch vor mir und dann soll´s natürlich los gehen.

Ausrüstung usw. werden ja im Internet super empfohlen, das sollte also irgendwie passen. Allerdings habe ich ein paar andere Fragen. 

Sollte man sich für den Start beim Angeln einen bestimmten Zielfisch aussuchen und den erstmal "beackern" ? 
Welche wären denn für den Einstieg zu empfehlen ? 
Eher Fluss oder stehendes Gewässer ?
Ist eine Vereinsanbindung unbedingt notwendig, oder reicht es, mit erfahreneren Freunden raus zu gehen ?
Gibt es irgendwo eine Seite auf der Gewässer bewertet werden ?

Danke + Grüße
Joe


----------



## Kochtopf (9. September 2019)

Hallo Joe,
'Klassisch' ist es mit Pose und Kopfrute zu beginnen aber ich glaube, das macht niemand mehr - wobei die Methode recht effektiv ist. Eine Frage die du für dich beantworten solltest wäre, ob du lieber spinnfischen oder Ansitzen möchtest, mit Wurm und Made kann man bei letzterem so gut wie alle Fische fangen die bei uns vorkommen. Wie und worauf fischen denn deine Kumpels? Eine Vereinsanbindung hat meines Erachtens nur den Vorteil, dass man idR interessantere Gewässer bekommt als bei 'freien' Strecken, ob Fluss oder Tümpel ist egal, beides hat seine Reize und Leitfische. Ich wünsche dir viel Erfolg


----------



## Hecht100+ (9. September 2019)

Hallo Joe,
du must für dich klar haben, was für ein Bewegungstyp du bist, lieber mit der Spinnrute den Tag stehend verbringen oder im Sessel sitzen und die Pose oder Rute beobachten?
Oder evtl. beides. Fische wirst du bei beiden Arten fangen, beim Spinnfischen ist das mitzunehmende Zubehör kleiner als beim Ansitzangeln. den Rest hat dir Kollege @Kochtopf schon geschrieben. Viel Spaß dann.


----------



## morcalavin (9. September 2019)

Danke für Eure Antworten. Worauf die Jungs am meisten fischen muss ich nochmal klären. Meistens wohl am Rhein. Bei mir wären Lahn und Main in erreichbaren Nähe. Als bevorzugte Methode ist bei mir sicherlich Pose und Kopfrute der Einstieg. Rennerei habe ich daheim schon genug ...


----------



## Snâsh (9. September 2019)

Auch dabei musst du dir dann aber überlegen was du vorhast. Du brauchst sicherlich etwas anderes Equipment für die Lahn als für den Rhein 
Ich würde mit der Lahn anfangen, nicht nur weil ich da auch angefangen habe!
Schöner ruhiger Fluss, nicht besonders tief, super mit der Pose zu befischen und auch wirklich viele & schöne Fische! Wenn du an den Main willst sag Bescheid, dann aber eher mit der Spinnrute. Equipment habe ich theoretisch genug um dir was stellen und zeigen zu können.
Kannst mir ja einfach schreiben.


----------



## Andal (9. September 2019)

Lerne zu gehen, bevor du versuchst zu laufen.

Was nützt dir ein vollumfänglicher Einstieg ins Spinnfischen, wenn du keine Ahnung davon hast, was die natürliche Beute der Räuber wann, wo und wie treibt. Angeln ist ein ganzheitliches Ding!


----------



## Dennis Knoll (9. September 2019)

Andal schrieb:


> Was nützt dir ein vollumfänglicher Einstieg ins Spinnfischen, wenn du keine Ahnung davon hast, was die natürliche Beute der Räuber wann, wo und wie treibt. Angeln ist ein ganzheitliches Ding!


Ich glaube Andal hat es schon gut getroffen.
Egal welchen Weg du am Ende gehst, ich würde dir empfehlen beim Friedfisch anzufangen. Ob mit Stippe, Feeder- oder Matchrute gestartet kann man so am schnellsten seine ersten Erfolge erzielen. Diese Erfolge helfen dir nicht nur, erste Fische zu fangen, sondern diese zu verstehen und vielleicht auch den Futterfisch der Raubfische zu verstehen, wodurch du die Raubfische ein wenig besser verstehst. Nach und nach wirst du lernen, das Gewässer zu lesen und auf diverse Einflüsse einzugehen.

Das Angeln ist so vielseitig, dass man nie ein richtig oder falsch hat und sich die täglich ändern kann.
Natürlich kann man auch direkt mit der Spinnrute starten und das sollte jeder auch für sich entscheiden. Ich empfehle dennoch zuerst den Weg über den Friedfisch.
Das Angeln am Forellensee kann ebenfalls sehr hilfreich sein, denn die Fische kann man sowohl leicht fangen als sich auch die Zähne daran zerbeißen und man lernt erste Schritte kennen.

Hilfreich ist es aber immer, wenn man mit Leuten gemeinsam angelt und wissbegierig zuhört.


----------



## Andal (9. September 2019)

Ich finde, es ist auch das schlimmste, wenn man sich beim Angeln per selbstauferlegter Spezialisierung der Vielfalt beraubt. Ob du nun auf Rotaugen stippst, mit Fliegen nach den Äschen wirfst, oder mit der Spinnrute den Hechten zeigen willst, wo Bartel den Most holt. Es ist so viel Verschiedenes am Angeln dran, dass man es am besten auf ganzer Breite genießen sollte.


----------



## Mikesch (9. September 2019)

morcalavin schrieb:


> ... Als bevorzugte Methode ist bei mir sicherlich Pose und Kopfrute der Einstieg. ...


Ihr habt schon seinen letzten Post gelesen, oder?


----------



## rhinefisher (9. September 2019)

Hi!
Es gibt im Grunde 2 Wege mit der Angelei zu beginnen; von der Pike auf, sprich 6m Stippe, dann Matchrute, anschließend Grundrute und zum Schluß die Spinnerrei - oder sofortige Spezialisierung.
Variante 1 ist, wenn man das Angeln "ganzheitlich" erlernen möchte, die wesentlich bessere.
Aber wie der Topf schon sagte - das macht heute kaum noch jemand.. .
Erfolgreicher ist man mit Methode 2 - sofort mit was auch immer anfangen und durchziehen, sich auf Methode und Zielfisch fixieren, bringt mehr Fisch.

Da Du aber offensichtlich schon efahrene Angler in deinem Umfeld hast, würde ich mich auch an denen orientieren.
Es gibt nichts besseres für einen Anfänger, als mit routinierten Leuten loszuziehen.. .
Alternativ kannst Du dir ne hochwertige 6-7m Stippe kaufen und dich damit neben deine Freunde setzen.
So kannst Du dein Ding machen und nebenher von der Erfahrung der Jungens profitieren.. .

Jedenfalls wünsche ich dir einen schönen Einstieg und viel Erfolg..


----------



## Kochtopf (9. September 2019)

mikesch schrieb:


> Ihr habt schon seinen letzten Post gelesen, oder?


"Meine Meinung steht fest, verwirrt mich nicht mit Tatsachen"


----------



## Andal (9. September 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> "Meine Meinung steht fest, verwirrt mich nicht mit Tatsachen"


"Angeklagter, es wiegt sehr schwer. Auch meine Frau hält sie für schuldig!"


----------



## Tricast (9. September 2019)

@morcalavin : Das allererste was Du brauchst ist eine Centrepin. Wenn Du die hast kannst Du dich erst einmal beruhigt zurücklehnen und schauen was noch kommt. Eine Centrepin ist das wichtigste Utensil eines Mannes der überlegt der Fischwaid zu frönen. 

Liebe Grüße
Heinz


----------



## Waller Michel (9. September 2019)

Also sehe ich auch so ,bevor man ins Spinnfischen einsteigt würde ich mir ne Rute für das Posenfischen und eine für das Grundangeln zulegen. 
Vielleicht mit der Pose zuerst mal an einen Forellensee ,da hat man meist Erfolg und bekommt mal ein Gefühl dafür. ....in deinem Fall kannst du dann auch die Kinder mitnehmen die sich dann über einen Fisch freuen können, im Normalfall! 
Zudem hast Du dann wenn du denn möchtest was leckeres für auf den Teller. 
Langfristig würde ich mich nach einem Verein umgucken und mich dort mit Grund und Posenrute versuchen. 
Spinnangeln ist dann erst der übernächste Schritt ,nach meiner Meinung denn um dort erfolgreich zu sein, bedarf es etwas mehr Erfahrung! 
Wie hier schon geschrieben wurde ,gibt es bei uns fast keinen Fisch den man nicht mit Ansitzangeln fangen kann. 

Ich wünsche viel Spaß beim Hobby und Petri !

LG


----------



## Kochtopf (9. September 2019)

Tricast schrieb:


> @morcalavin : Das allererste was Du brauchst ist eine Centrepin. Wenn Du die hast kannst Du dich erst einmal beruhigt zurücklehnen und schauen was noch kommt. Eine Centrepin ist das wichtigste Utensil eines Mannes der überlegt der Fischwaid zu frönen.
> 
> Liebe Grüße
> Heinz


Wichtiger denn Rute,  Schnur und Haken!


----------



## morcalavin (10. September 2019)

Hallo,
hier ist ja richtig was los . Ich werde jetzt erstmal mit den Jungs sprechen und mich dann wieder melden,

VG Joe


----------



## Orothred (10. September 2019)

Ich hätte, wenn ich den Thread früher gesehen hätte, glaube ich mit "Maden an der Pose ins Wasser und schauen, was passiert" geantwortet. Spezialisieren kann man sich immer noch, erstmal muss man ans Wasser und schauen, was da überhaupt so vor sich geht.

Ich bin gespannt auf deine Berichte


----------



## Waller Michel (10. September 2019)

Ganz genau! 
Man fängt mit Maden an der Pose meistens etwas ! ( außer ich heute ☺)
Lernt den Umgang mit Rute Rolle Schnur Haken etc .
Viele verschiedene Fische sind möglich Barsche Rotaugen Rotfeder Forelle Brassen Döbel und noch mehr !
Man erlent den Umgang mit den Fischen und das Bestimmen von vielen Arten ....
Beim Grundangeln auch mit Tauwurm sind dann auch Aale und Karpfen möglich mit etwas geschick und Glück vielleicht sogar ne Schleie ? 
Wenn man diese 2 Angelmethoden beherrscht, kann man das Tackel um eine Spinnrute ergänzen und erstmal mit dem normalen Spinnfischen beginnen, als Spinner und Blinker ......finde ich ,wenn man diese Methoden beherrscht und auch mal den ein oder anderen Raubfisch gefangen hat ,erst dann würde ich gezielt mit Gufi ( Gummifisch ) auf Zander oder Hecht beginnen. 
Ich möchte auch mal eine Bresche für das Ansitztangeln schlagen!  Früher hat man auch Fische gefangen und das oft gar nicht so schlecht , nicht jeder Trend der die Angelindustrie als das einzig wahre verkaufen will, ist unbedingt besser als die älteren Methoden. Ich kann da auf jeden Fall mitreden denke ich, ich verweigere mich niemals neuen Trends und neuem Tackel!  Ne Revolution ist da allerdings selten dabei. 
Natürlich kann man mit Gufi ,Popper und Twister prima auf Räuber fischen ! Aber der gute alte Köfi am System oder auch Blinker und Spinner funktionieren nach wie vor .
Ist meine persönlichen Meinung! 

LG Michael


----------



## Kochtopf (10. September 2019)

Ich will nur anmerken: spinnfischen ist nicht die Krone der angelei (oder überhaupt angeln, aber ich schweife ab), es ist mur viel viel deprimierende und monotone eine Spinnrute eignet sich aber durchaus als anfängerangel da ziemlich universell einsetzbar. Die ersten beiden Jahre war die Shimanski Catana meine ständige Begleiterin mit 100gr WG. Für Stillwasserposenangelei auf Ükel zugegebener Maßen etwas zu schwer aber für einen zünftigen Flussansotz nicht zu verachten


----------



## Waller Michel (10. September 2019)

Ja 100 Gramm WG ist schon eher die schwere Spinnfischerei !
Wenn ich an einen See fahre den ich nicht kenne und möchte dort fischen hab ich normal 3 Ruten immer im Gepäck. 
3,60 Meter 5 - 40 WG ( Pose , Spiro ,Waggler )
3,60 Meter 20 - 60 WG ( Grundangel aber hält auch was größerem mal Stand )
und 2,40 Meter 7 - 28 Gramm ( Gufi ,Wobler ,Spinner ,Blinker )
Mit diesen 3 Ruten ist man am Stillgewässer für viele Situationen gerüstet. 

LG


----------



## Andal (10. September 2019)

Wenn es für den Einstieg nur eine einzige Rute sein soll, dann bin ich immer bei der 3 m Meerforellenrute mit bis zu 40 gr. Wurfgewicht. Mit so einem Stock ist praktisch alles möglich, wenn man mal von den schweren und extremen Techniken absieht.


----------



## Kochtopf (10. September 2019)

Andal schrieb:


> Wenn es für den Einstieg nur eine einzige Rute sein soll, dann bin ich immer bei der 3 m Meerforellenrute mit bis zu 40 gr. Wurfgewicht. Mit so einem Stock ist praktisch alles möglich, wenn man mal von den schweren und extremen Techniken absieht.


Twintip Avon in 1,5lbs...


----------



## Minimax (10. September 2019)

@Andal, @Kochtopf, ihr meint in etwa das gleiche, der eine etwas schneller, der andere etwas parabolischer. Recht habt ihr beide. 10ft=3,00m/ 1,5lbs=40g.


----------



## Andal (10. September 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Twintip Avon in 1,5lbs...


Aber da auch höchstens 10 ft. - wenn er mal einen Blinker werfen will!


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (11. September 2019)

morcalavin schrieb:


> Danke für Eure Antworten. Worauf die Jungs am meisten fischen muss ich nochmal klären. Meistens wohl am Rhein. Bei mir wären Lahn und Main in erreichbaren Nähe. Als bevorzugte Methode ist bei mir sicherlich Pose und Kopfrute der Einstieg. Rennerei habe ich daheim schon genug ...



Ich hab ja auch letztes Jahr erst angefangen und habe mir während der Zeit, bevor ich den Schein hatte, jede Menge Videos auf Youtube angesehen.
Irgendwann bin ich dann über Jörg Ovens gestolpert, der ein Angler der alten Schule ist und so ziemlich zu jeder Angelart ein Video hat.
Zebco macht mit ihm ein Lehrvideoreihe, die auch noch immer weiter fortgeführt wird. Und sie beginnt mit dem Posenangeln


----------

